# PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,399510,00.html


> Die für kommendes Jahr anstehenden Änderungen in der Gebührenordnung
> für Rundfunkempfänger werden für viele teuer: Freiberufler etwa müssen für den Büro-PC
> zahlen, fernsehfreie Haushalte womöglich fürs Handy. Der GEZ bringt der neue Geschäftzweig
> Abermillionen Euro ein.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,399510,00.html


> Selbst für die wenigen, die es sich erlauben können, mit ihrem Arbeitsplatzrechner
> nicht am Netz zu hängen - eine Spezies, die sich ohnehin dem Aussterben nähern dürfte -
> gibt es kein Entkommen. Denn ein Mobiltelefon braucht heutzutage nun wirklich jeder Selbständige.
> Und schon bald werden Handys - zumindest, wenn es nach Herstellern und Netzbetreibern geht -
> mobile Mini-Fernseher sein.


Darum geht´s , Handys auf die Liste der GEZ...

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2006)

*TV-Gebühren für Autobahnnutzer*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,399742,00.html


> Wolfgang Andree schlägt vor, Tinnitus-Geschädigten Gebühren für das Sausen im Ohr abzuknöpfen,
> ...
> Wilhelm Esser hält die Aussichten für so düster, dass er sich gleich in ganz schwarzen Humor flüchtet:
> "Es soll ja Zeitgenossen geben, die aus Angst davor, lebend begraben zu werden, sich ein
> ...


cp


----------



## stieglitz (9 Februar 2006)

Der Vorschlag gefällt mir auch ganz gut:


> Rundfunkstaatsvertrag heißt es sinngemäß, dass für jedes Gerät, welches technisch zum Empfang von Rundfunksendungen in der Lage ist, eine Gebührenpflicht besteht. Die Briefpost einer Rundfunksendeanstalt kann durchaus als 'Rundfunksendung' interpretiert werden



Aber im Ernst, wie soll so etwas z.B. in Firmen funktionieren.
In meiner Firma haben wir zig PC mit Internetanschluss und ungezählte Handys im Einsatz. Für jedes Gerät dann Gebühren? Das wäre doch eine ungeheure Abzocke!
Allein für Autoradios gehen bei uns die Gebühren bereits in 5-stellige € Beiträge pro Jahr.


----------



## Teleton (9 Februar 2006)

Warum nicht auch Festnetztelefone einbinden. Die Sender bräuchten doch bloss eine paar Telefonnummern schalten unter denen das aktuelle Radioprogramm abgedudelt wird. Schon gibts etliche Millionen GEZ-pflichtige zum Empfang taugliche  Geräte mehr.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2006)

http://uncyclopedia.de/wiki2/index.php/GEZ


> Traditionell werden Rundfunkgebühren auf Radios, Autoradios und Fernseher erhoben.
> In den letzten Jahren ist die GEZ jedoch dazu übergegangen, auch auf den Besitz aller
> möglichen anderen Geräte Rundfunkgebühren einzutreiben, die im Verdacht stehen etwas mit Rundfunk zutun zu haben.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

In Ö wächst der Widerstand
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74765


> Parteien in Österreich gegen Rundfunkgebühren für Computer


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

"Es soll ja Zeitgenossen geben, die aus Angst davor, lebend begraben zu werden, sich ein Funkgerät oder Funktelefon in den Sarg einbauen lassen." Vermutlich denke man bei der GEZ schon darüber nach, "wie man diese Geräte mit einer eintreibbaren Gebühr belegen kann".

Aus dieser Gebühr wird wohl nichts, denn der Trend geht eindeutig in Richtung Einäscherung. :lol:


----------



## A John (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht´s , Handys auf die Liste der GEZ...
> cp


Mein altes S35i kann alles was ich brauche und nichts, was potentiell gefährlich ist. (Java, Bluetooth, usw.)
Zudem hat es eine Verarbeitungsqualität, die bei modernen Handys wohl kaum noch zu finden ist. Es wird mir hoffentlich noch einige Jahre gute Dienste leisten.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Bomi (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre doch eine ungeheure Abzocke!


Ist es doch jetzt auch schon. Da werden einfach Streamingangebote, nach denen keiner gefragt hat, hingeknallt und jetzt sollen die, die nicht danach gefragt haben, dafür bezahlen? Vielleicht rettet die VRGZ da ja noch was mit ihrer Verfassungsklage :roll:


----------



## drboe (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*



> Kostenpflichtig für öffentlich-rechtliche Institutionen
> 
> 1. Für öffentlich-rechtliche Institutionen, die Mitarbeitern oder Gästen die Möglichkeit geben, diese Seite über ihre Infrastruktur zu nutzen, ist diese Seite kostenpflichtig.
> 
> ...


Gefunden bei http://www.farliblog.de/2006/06/18/kostenpflichtig-fuer-oeffentlich-rechtliche/

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

Wüsste jetzt nicht, was es an einer PC Gebühr auszusetzen gäbe, wenn auch bald die Luft besteuert wird *heavyironiemoduson* :lol:


----------



## Adele (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

oder offene Fenster...  Es wäre ja möglich, dass ich bei der Musik eines vorbei fahrenden Autoradios oder dem über den Rechner meines Nachbarn herunter geladenen Fernseprogramm zuhören könnte. 

Mein Freund ist jedenfalls ziemlich sauer, denn gestern tauchte in der Firma, in der er arbeitet (stellen vor Allem Software für Musikinstrumente etc. her) auch so ein GEZ-Typ auf, der betr. Computer den Geschäftsführer und die Anzahl der Rechner sehen wollte. Der wurde schlicht weg mehr oder minder höflich mit dem Argument vor die Türe gesetzt,  dort werde gearbeitet und nicht fern gesehen. 

Das ist ohnehin absolut kurzsichtig gedacht. Wenn etwa die Universitäten oder weiterführenden Schulen für jeden Rechner Gebühren zahlen sollten, bloss weil ja die Möglichkeit besteht, sich damit ins öffentlich rechtliche System einzuklicken, dann würde schon durch die Gebühren deren ohnehin knappes Budget schnell überproportional belastet


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

Oder wie heute zu sehen war, wie die Uni Erfurt 155.000 Euro an GEZ zahlen soll, weil die ihre Lehrfilme über normale Fernseher ablaufen lassen...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

Aber Eins muss man der GEZ zugute halten: Das ewige Leben scheint noch was zu zählen....

mein Nachbar verstarb vor ca. 3 Jahren. Dies wurde der GEZ auch schriftlich mitgeteilt. Nichtsdestotrotz tauchte regelmässig ein Agent der GEZ auf und fragte nach diesem verstorbenen Erdenbürger, da er angeblich keine Gebühr mehr entrichte.... Gott möge Ihnen für die Störung der Totenruhe vergeben :lol: :lo: :lol:


----------



## Bomi (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> bloss weil ja die Möglichkeit besteht, sich damit ins öffentlich rechtliche System einzuklicken


Für Rechner mit TV-Karte wäre das ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Die TV-Karte nutze ich dann wissentlich, vorsätzlich oder wie auch immer, um das Angebot der ÖRs zu nutzen. Warum ich allerdings für ein Streaming-Angebot bezahlen soll, das ich nicht nutze und nach dem ich auch nicht gefragt habe, sondern dass die ÖRs mir einfach vorgesetzt haben, sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein. Wenn die ÖRs für ihr Streaming-Angebot Kohle sehen wollen, dann gezielt von denen, die das wirklich nutzen, sollen sie den Kram also auf DRM umstellen und gut is...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: PC-Gebühren bringen GEZ 163 Millionen Euro*

Du ich kann sogar Radiowellen per telepatischer Fähigkeiten empfangen... nur kann mir das keiner nachweisen *ellerbätsch* :lol:


----------

